
Burger King's new television ad that triggers Google Home - amberj
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/12/no-thank-you/
======
tinus_hn
While the commercial is quite awfully smug it does show an important security
issue with devices that can be triggered by audio only.

~~~
amberj
"Google Home has stopped answering to that annoying Burger King ad... was
likely just a quick fix on the server side designed to block a specific
waveform...Interestingly, it’s not the specific function, just the voice from
the ad. Asking Home what a “Whopper sandwich” is in your own voice (like a Big
Mac, but smaller) will bring up the Wikipedia entry as initially intended."
Source: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/12/google-home-has-stopped-
an...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/12/google-home-has-stopped-answering-to-
that-annoying-burger-king-ad/)

